# Quelques questions avant achat iPad !



## Cocopop (15 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je compte offrir un iPad à ma copine pour son anniversaire mais avant de me lancer dans cet achat, je souhaiterais avoir quelques réponses à mes interrogations ^^

=> Si je prends un iPad 16Go (nouvelle génération), combien reste t'il d'espace libre avec iOS dessus ?

=> Me conseillez vous de prendre un 16Go ou un 32Go ? (ma copine ne mettra pas de musique dessus, mais seulement des applications).

=> Faire cohabiter iPhone 4 et iPad sur le même ordinateur (iTunes) cela pose t'il problème ?

=> Est ce que le nouvelle iPad "chauffe" beaucoup ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juin 2012)

Pour le 16 Go, pas beaucoup d'espace.... Je dirais environ13 Go (mais j'ai un 64 donc dur dur de l'estimer)

Je te conseille un 64 Go... C'est déjà presque pas assez, je ne m'imagine pas avec moins.


iPhone 4 et iPad sont fait pour cohabiter... Au contraire ça devient intéressant d'avoir plusieurs appareils qui communiquent via iCloud....


Pour le paramètre chauffe, aucune idée mais d'autres te répondront (je suis resté au 2...)


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Juin 2012)

Pas de chauffe

Pour ce qui est de la mémoire 16 sera vite juste j ai 30 g d occupés par quelques films, des bd, quelques applis et des podcasts, musique et quelques photos.


----------



## Cocopop (20 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Concernant le modèle 16Go combien d'applications peuvent être installées en moyenne ? (sachant que ma copine ne mettra pas de musique sur son iPad et des films que pour les vacances)

Et à propos du poids, la tablette ne se fait pas t'elle trop ressentir lors d'une utilisation prolongée ?

Ah et une charge complète 0% à 100% se fait-elle aussi rapidement que sur un iPhone 4 ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai tenu prêt d'un an avec un iPad 1 de 16Go. j'étais limité en place, mais pas tant que ça. J'étais juste obligé de ne mettre qu'un seul film voir deux dessus. Donc, de faire un choix.


----------



## Cocopop (20 Juin 2012)

Merci encore pour vos réponses et je comprends que ma question concernant le nombre d'application possible dans un 16Go sois délicat...

Pour vous aider, je sais que ma copine n'installera pas de gros jeux (elle préfère les mini jeux style "cut the rope", "angry birds", etc).

Serait il possible de me dire combien vous avez d'application sur vos iPads (même si se sont pas des 16Go) pour que je me fasse une estimation 

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Juin 2012)

Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens de la question sur le nombre d'applis. Car si je te dis "2" et que j'ai 30 films et 100 bd en quoi ça t'aide?

On va faire simple, un 16 c'est très juste mais ça dépend de l'usage, si le but est une appli météo, pages et un jeu et un film ben c'est nickel...

Bon moi j'ai 63 applis et moitié de la mémoire de mon 64 utilisée... mais ça ne veut rien dire mais comme tu le demandes.


----------



## Doc Rony (21 Juin 2012)

Laisse tomber le 16 Go, il est clairement trop juste pour une utilisation correcte de l'iPad.

Temps de charge de l'iPad 1 : 4h
Temps de charge de l'iPad 3 : 7h

Pas de problème de sensation de température élevée avec une Smart Cover.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2012)

Non, 16Go c'est une taille suffisante pour une utilisation basic. Ce qui semble être le cas ici.

Tout le monde n'est pas Cresus.


----------



## Doc Rony (21 Juin 2012)

Au temps pour moi, il est vrai que pour une utilisation simple sans photo, sans musique, ni vidéo comme il semble être le cas ici, la version de 16 Go peut suffire.
Après la version 32 Go est tout de même unanimement reconnue comme la plus polyvalente et la plus pérenne dans un avenir où les applications "Retina" seront de plus en plus gourmandes en espace.


----------



## Cocopop (23 Juin 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens de la question sur le nombre d'applis. Car si je te dis "2" et que j'ai 30 films et 100 bd en quoi ça t'aide?
> 
> On va faire simple, un 16 c'est très juste mais ça dépend de l'usage, si le but est une appli météo, pages et un jeu et un film ben c'est nickel...
> 
> Bon moi j'ai 63 applis et moitié de la mémoire de mon 64 utilisée... mais ça ne veut rien dire mais comme tu le demandes.


Enfaite je veux juste savoir (à peu près) à combien vous avez rempli votre iPad et avec quoi (X applications, X albums de musique et X films).


C'est juste pour me faire une idée 



Doc Rony a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, il est vrai que pour une  utilisation simple sans photo, sans musique, ni vidéo comme il semble  être le cas ici, la version de 16 Go peut suffire.
> Après la version 32 Go est tout de même unanimement reconnue comme la  plus polyvalente et la plus pérenne dans un avenir où les applications  "Retina" seront de plus en plus gourmandes en espace.



En effet, elle ne mettra pas de musique car tout est sur son iPhone et elle mettra 1 ou 2 films max 

Pour le reste se sera que des applications 

Après c'est soit je prend l'iPad2 32 Go ou l'iPad3 16Go...

Mais je trouverai çà dommage qu'elle ne profite pas du magnifique écran rétina


----------

